# I'm planning to move to Cancun, what things should I know about Mexico



## Du Cooke

I'm planning making a move over to Mexico, Cancun area if possible I have visited cancun many times in the past few years & have fell in love with the place & now I am looking to relocate from England over to Cancun in the next couple of years, It would be great if anyone has some hands on experience who has done this or can give me as much info (good/bad points) about getting started over there, let in know anything about best place: rental property, jobs, mexican laws, crime but mainly if its a good place to settle, will be most greatful of all information 

Thanx


----------



## pictou

I am by no way a senior member on this forum but it has been a great help to me just by browsing and searching. I doubt many would recommend Cancuun as a place to "live" but maybe I am wrong. I hear Meridea (west of cancuun) is supposed to be nice. We are considering it as a possibility. 

Good luck choosing a place to live...best advice I read was pick a place to rent for a few months and then rent so where else for a few months and so on before making a final decision.


----------



## Du Cooke

Thanx pictou I shall keep that in mind & check the place out I also havbeen checking ou playa de cermen as a place to settle to but thanx 4 the response any other info will be most greatful


----------



## jimincancu

I have lived in Cancun for 24 years now. There is a lot of info at cancuncare dot com 
including from expats from the UK, Australia, Sweden, U.S. and other countries.
Good luck.



Du Cooke said:


> I'm planning making a move over to Mexico, Cancun area if possible I have visited cancun many times in the past few years & have fell in love with the place & now I am looking to relocate from England over to Cancun in the next couple of years, It would be great if anyone has some hands on experience who has done this or can give me as much info (good/bad points) about getting started over there, let in know anything about best place: rental property, jobs, mexican laws, crime but mainly if its a good place to settle, will be most greatful of all information
> 
> Thanx


----------



## Du Cooke

Thanx for the response, 24years along time would you recommend cancun as a place to settles i've been there many times now & love everything about but I wanna find out more bout the behind the scenes veiws from people like your self anymore info would be great thanx


----------



## jimincancu

That is why I recommended another website to you. I could post lots of informational links and places where you can ask people directly but they won't let me ´post them here. So go to cancun care dot com to the living section and ask you questions. Lots of people with a lot of experience there.



Du Cooke said:


> Thanx for the response, 24years along time would you recommend cancun as a place to settles i've been there many times now & love everything about but I wanna find out more bout the behind the scenes veiws from people like your self anymore info would be great thanx


----------



## Shakc21

Du Cooke said:


> I'm planning making a move over to Mexico, Cancun area if possible I have visited cancun many times in the past few years & have fell in love with the place & now I am looking to relocate from England over to Cancun in the next couple of years, It would be great if anyone has some hands on experience who has done this or can give me as much info (good/bad points) about getting started over there, let in know anything about best place: rental property, jobs, mexican laws, crime but mainly if its a good place to settle, will be most greatful of all information
> 
> Thanx


I am new to this forum, but have travelled a lot in my time. 
If you want to live in Cancun, the costs are pretty high, but if you look further south at place like Playa Del Carmen or even Tulum, things are much less expensive and laid back life, but it all depends on what you are looking for. Good luck
Shak


----------



## jimincancu

There are lots of places to choose from and prices will vary. I think you will find housing more expensive in Playa than in Cancun but I won't get into an argument about details.

Come down for a planned 6-month trial and find a place, move around and see what suits your particular needs and desires. Suerte!



Shakc21 said:


> I am new to this forum, but have travelled a lot in my time.
> If you want to live in Cancun, the costs are pretty high, but if you look further south at place like Playa Del Carmen or even Tulum, things are much less expensive and laid back life, but it all depends on what you are looking for. Good luck
> Shak


----------



## tepetapan

Du Cooke said:


> I'm planning making a move over to Mexico, Cancun area if possible I have visited cancun many times in the past few years & have fell in love with the place & now I am looking to relocate from England over to Cancun in the next couple of years, It would be great if anyone has some hands on experience who has done this or can give me as much info (good/bad points) about getting started over there, let in know anything about best place: rental property, jobs, mexican laws, crime but mainly if its a good place to settle, will be most greatful of all information
> 
> Thanx


 Something not mentioned, and part of the question, was jobs. If your move is dependent upon work, this opens a whole other can of worms.


----------



## Du Cooke

What is the current role in getting a job in cancun, apart from getting signed on by an employer, is there any call for teaching jobs around the areas or dancers & choreographers?


----------

